# am i paying too much? 595 ultra



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

probably buying a 595 ultra from a friend. 
he used it last year for about 1/2 the year. i'm guessing 5000 miles.

i'm well versed with with pricing and components but need a piece of mind. i know what used bikes are getting on the bay......but as a friend i don't want to nickle and dime him
he wants 3 large.

for that i get record 10 speed...fulcrum 1's.....a troy lee designs saddle, look carbon /ti pedals.

i'm guessing its pretty good.

what do you think its worth?


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Probably so*

If it fits you..... Is in excellent condition, hasn't been wrecked or dropped.
You are getting a great deal.
If it comes up short anywhere, you probably need to negotiate a bit.
Use your judgement and pay the full amount or don't buy if you want him to continue to be your friend.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think that's very good as well. The owner at my LBS, offered me his '08 595 Ultra with Sram Red and Ksyrium ES, for 5g's...


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> I think that's very good as well. The owner at my LBS, offered me his '08 595 Ultra with Sram Red and Ksyrium ES, for 5g's...


My LBS was selling their '07 595 Origins new, with the same wheels and Dura Ace for $4,800. It came with Keo Carbons too.

5 g's doesn't seem like much of an inducement. How much mileage on it?

The op's deal seems pretty good if it fits.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

For 3 Gs for the whole bike- that is a smoking deal if as the previous poster said, is in good condition, never dropped/crashed, etc. You'll be lucky to find the frame alone on ebay for less than $2500, based on an '08 595 Ultra in good condition.


----------



## aceswild30 (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked up a used 07 595 Ultra on eBay a few weeks ago got just over $2100. Full DA 7800 w/ training wheels and AL stem/bars. It was an XXL so that drove the price down a little. It is in excellent condition and rides like a dream. 3K is a good buy if in good condtion.


----------

